# ISO: Scalloped potatoes w/evaporated milk?



## Piccolina (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a scalloped potato recipe that uses evaporated milk instead or cream. I almost always have a tin or two or evaporated milk but don't always have cream on hand. Has anyone made them this way? (Many warm thanks in advance )


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 17, 2005)

I haven't tasted evaporated milk for a long time, IC-Ad.  But, I seem to recall it had quite a distinctive 'sweet' flavour to it.  But maybe using shallots or onions with the potatoes might minimise the sweetness?


----------



## amber (Oct 17, 2005)

I haven't tried this recipe but it sounds good to me.

http://www.adpi.org/recipes_scalloppot.asp


----------



## Constance (Oct 17, 2005)

I use cream of mushroom soup in my scalloped potatoes, and they are awfully good. I find the taste of evaporated milk in them a little "funky". 

Here's how I do it:
Scrub and slice your potato of choice, peeled or not.
Put one layer in sprayed casserole.
Sprinkle chopped onions, salt & pepper on top. Spoon several dollaps of cream of mushroom soup (I use low-fat) on top. Repeat layers. Cover and cook in oven at 350, or microwave until potatoes are tender. Top with your favorite cheese, and put back in oven till cheese is melted and bubbling.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 17, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I use cream of mushroom soup in my scalloped potatoes, and they are awfully good. I find the taste of evaporated milk in them a little "funky".
> 
> Here's how I do it:
> Scrub and slice your potato of choice, peeled or not.
> ...


Yummy Constance, this sounds a lot like my mom's TNT which uses mushroom soup and Italian salad dressing, I had sort of forgotten about that option until your recipe reminded me - thanks! 

I agree amber, this link looks great to me too! Thanks it's just the ticket!



> I haven't tasted evaporated milk for a long time, IC-Ad. But, I seem to recall it had quite a distinctive 'sweet' flavour to it. But maybe using shallots or onions with the potatoes might minimise the sweetness?


 I don't (personally) find it sweet, I wouldn't jump to eat evaporated milk out of the tin as is - I like it's versility, but it's "raw" flavour isn't my fav. I've have used it in pasta sauces (DH likes one with corn and tuna), and baking ....Mind you condensed milk would be sweet! (The easiest way to instant caramel sauce!) In that case I would totally take your suggestions Ishbel and try to cut the sweetness with a lot of strong, savoury flavours!

Thank-you everyone! Great hints and ideas


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a low tolerance for 'sweet' tasting things, and I find evaporated milk has that sweet edge to it. Mind you, I haven't tasted it since I was a kid, when it was used by a couple of ancient aunts as a faux cream on tinned pears or tinned peaches!

I do use condensed milk occasionally when making the Scottish version of fudge (tablet) - but never eat the results, not even the crumbs when I've finished cutting it into manageable squares.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 18, 2005)

I use the mushroom soup also mixed with shredded cheese and onions and sometimes I put in chopped green peppers.If I make this around the holidays, (Christmas, New Years) I use red and green peppers.Goes good with the added chopped ham.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 19, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I have a low tolerance for 'sweet' tasting things, and I find evaporated milk has that sweet edge to it. Mind you, I haven't tasted it since I was a kid, when it was used by a couple of ancient aunts as a faux cream on tinned pears or tinned peaches!
> 
> I do use condensed milk occasionally when making the Scottish version of fudge (tablet) - but never eat the results, not even the crumbs when I've finished cutting it into manageable squares.


Hi Ishbel, you've got me curious now, how is tablet different from "classic" fudge?


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 19, 2005)

It's 'grain-ier' and all afficionados swear it is MUCH BETTER than English fudge!


----------



## licia (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't remember my mom ever using evaporated milk when I was growing up. She always used whole milk or cream in whatever needed it.  But after I got married, we were at the inlaws and my mil brought out evaporated milk to pour over cereal.  I took one bite and choked.  Fudge is about the only thing I can use it for. I love condensed milk in lots of things, even my flan.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 19, 2005)

I use evaporated milk in pumpkin pie, but that's about it.  I too find the taste by itself sort of disagreeable.

But it is a good low-fat alternative to cream, if you don;t mind the taste or can hide it in the dish.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 19, 2005)

How about a homemade Bechamel? It is quite easy to make especially if you have a double boiler. I have seen all kinds of recipe with added ingredients but this simple version works great for us, very versatile, and depending on the recipe you can adjust the recipe by adding some cheese, nutmeg or other spices....

Bechamel Sauce
Ingredients:
2 tablespoons butter 
1-1/2 tablespoons flour 
3/4 cup milk 
salt

In a heavy saucepan or double boiler melt the butter over low hear; do not brown. Add the flour gradually, stirring constantly to keep the mixture smooth. (If you use a double boiler, blend the flour with a little milk thoroughly then add to the butter.) Do not allow the flour to cook. Once all the flour is blended in, gradually pour in the milk, stirring constantly with a wire whisk to keep the sauce perfectly smooth. Move the whisk around in the pan as your stir to blend the sauce at the bottom and sides. Once all the milk has been added, add a little salt and cook over low heat until the sauce thickens. Blend thoroughly.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 20, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> It's 'grain-ier' and all afficionados swear it is MUCH BETTER than English fudge!


Thank-you Ish, that makes sense, the first time I tried Irish fudge I thought it was a lot grainer that what I was accustomed to. I make mine with condensed milk and it is soooo creamy, smooth and sweet (favourite flavours include maple pecan/walnut and chocolate cherry). I like a most fudge, but I know that others prefer their's on the dry side  Do you have a TNT Scottish style fudge recipe?


----------

